# PSP Games on Android Phone



## reddick (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Guys!

I've read somewhere tht some selective titles of PSP or PSP Vita can b played on Android Phone. Is it true? If yes, then what is the procedure and how can we do that   BTW I have 'Sony Xperia U' on Ver. 4.0.4 
Thanks Anyways


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 6, 2013)

reddick said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I've read somewhere tht some selective titles of PSP or PSP Vita can b played on Android Phone. Is it true? If yes, then what is the procedure and how can we do that   BTW I have 'Sony Xperia U' on Ver. 4.0.4
> Thanks Anyways




Don't insult the PSP by playing its games on an Android


----------



## vickybat (Jun 6, 2013)

Check this:

PPSSPP: PSP emulator for Android, iOS, Windows, Linux, MacOSX, Blackberry, Symbian


----------

